# new here



## cat-zeta-jones

Howdy just introducing myself this is MoMA she's such a good girl.


----------



## eldercat

Oooh, that is a pretty cat! Cow pattern?  

Welcome. How old is MoMA? Did you find her near the MoMA?


----------



## cat-zeta-jones

hello yes elder cat...she was a stray cat that just appeared in my backyard one day so I decided to feed her and she stuck around she is so kind and gentle 

And I decided to call her MoMA just because I love the art.


----------



## kittykatie

Such a cutie x


----------

